# I need Help



## ineedtotalk (Dec 26, 2011)

I am 25yrs old. I have a problem being around new people or in crowds of people. My wife tells me im a hermit, but i cant even go to walmart with out thinking someone is talking about me when i pass them. I dont know what it is ive been like this since i started school. Ive went to the Dr. about it and they put me on a bunch of meds that just "zombied" me out. I need someone who is dealing with this to help me please. I cant take this anymore. Im literally going crazy...


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like your wife isn't being very supportive about your problems  although only you would know that. You really need to go see a therapist. It would help both of you to understand your problems and help put you in a better state of mind.


----------



## ineedtotalk (Dec 26, 2011)

:bah


----------



## ineedtotalk (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

Ask your wife for her support... like you are going to her with a problem you need help with - that's what this is... start working on small challenges while you simultaneously obtain therapy.

If you are in a panicky and anxious state try some vigorous exercise or a quiet drive... How you are feeling is temporary, and you will feel normal again, just not right now - it's OK.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

I experience it as well but you have to learn to cope with it. By the sounds of it your therapist is not doing you any help with the meds. I have been seeing a CBT certified therapist for the past 9 months and my life has changed a lot for the better. Try to find one in your area ! Good luck brother and try to keep a positive mindstate we have all been through what your going through and believe it or not there's always someone who's doing worse than you are !


----------

